# Hyatt Tahoe Owners Time To Vote!!



## TexasHyattGirl (Aug 24, 2011)

* *

Every week you own gets FOUR votes.  Ballots are due by September 20, 2011.  Please vote for recommended candidate NANCY KENNEDY from Dallas.  All four votes.  THANK YOU!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Aug 24, 2011)

*OK, sell us*



TexasHyattGirl said:


> * *
> 
> Every week you own gets FOUR votes.  Ballots are due by September 20, 2011.  Please vote for recommended candidate NANCY KENNEDY from Dallas.  All four votes.  THANK YOU!



Hi Nancy - Steve Dallas, who is *not *up for reelection,  has done a lot of good work up in Tahoe and some board members have worked to undermine him. 

So here is your shot to educate us. Why should we vote for you? What strengths do you bring? What is your vision for HHS? What are your views on MFs, special assessments, Hyatt managements, Highlands Inn point increase, foreclosure, etc? Please share your experience and thoughts. 

We look forward to getting to know you better. Thanks

-TJ


----------



## TexasHyattGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

*Hi Tahoe Joe!*

Joe,
Here's my platform, the same that I told the nominating committee:

I will work to keep the fees under $1000.  No special assessments, ever.
The board needs a woman (with a background in marketing, franchise ownership, management experience who is also an extensive traveler).

At High Sierra Lodge, one of the prime directives is to keep the foreclosures DOWN and the property kept in pristine condition.

That said, I'm sad the Hyatt increased the number of points needed to stay at the Highlands Inn, but Highland's weekly cost is $1400 vs. $990 in Tahoe at the High Sierra Lodge.  It's no excuse, but it's understandable.  My family stayed at the Highlands Inn a few years ago, and the property is exquisite!

I've followed some of your posts, and it looks like you're acquainted with Steve Dallas.  He's the fellow that convinced me to run, planting the seed back in summer 2010 and again this year when we saw each other at the Hyatt pool in Incline Village.  He's a straight shooter, as am I.  He knows so many of the owners (he's pretty much a party in unto himself!) and he works his tail off helping owners with their problems and concerns.  I can see why he was reelected last year.

He and Jack Hopkins (another board member I've met) have set the bar very high.  I hope to join them and bring a strong work ethic to the table.  

I would very much appreciate your votes!
Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## heathpack (Aug 25, 2011)

TexasHyattGirl said:


> That said, I'm sad the Hyatt increased the number of points needed to stay at the Highlands Inn, but Highland's weekly cost is $1400 vs. $990 in Tahoe at the High Sierra Lodge.  It's no excuse, but it's understandable.
> Nancy



Hi Nancy, glad to hear you find the HI points increase understandable.  I would be ok with you increasing my High Sierra MF to $1400 if I got double the HVC points.  Do you think you would be able to accomplish that if elected to the High Sierra board?

Thanks,
H


----------



## bdh (Aug 25, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Do you think you would be able to accomplish that if elected to the High Sierra board?



While every HRC HOA would have an opinion on point increases at their respective property, I'm thinking the decision on that lies in St Pete with HRC corporate and not with the HOA.


----------



## TexasHyattGirl (Aug 25, 2011)

*Points conversion in Tahoe*

Heathpack,
From what I can tell, the board members have limited pull outside our home property.  On your behalf, though, if elected, I would be happy to bring up your suggestion of increasing rental costs while increasing point values at the Hyatt in Tahoe.  It never hurts to ask for what you want!
Thanks for your input.  Please Vote!
Nancy


----------



## TexasHyattGirl (Aug 28, 2011)

*Who's going to Hyatt Tahoe annual meeting?*

Is anybody planning to attend the September 20th meeting in Incline Village?  I plan to be there and would enjoy meeting other owners from High Sierra Lodge.  Please get your ballots in early and I would certainly appreciate your votes (4 per week!).  Thanks!  Nancy Kennedy


----------



## Snow&Sun (Sep 3, 2011)

*Vote For Nancy Kennedy*

Hello Fellow Hyatt High Sierra Lodge Owners- I have put my vote in for Nancy Kennedy for the board. From what I have read and heard from fellow board members and owners she is the right choice for our HOA. Please do your best and vote all 4 votes for Nancy and let her help keep our property pristine, well maintained and maintenance costs to a minimum. Good Luck Nancy!!!!! I like your style and I trust you will do everything in your power to be a great representative of HHS.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just mailed in my votes today only 14 days till the elections, so all ballots have to arrive it says by the 19th of September.


Where are all the Hyatt Tahoe owners? 


Looks like all the Hyatt "Tug" Tahoe owners are gone (sold their units)?:deadhorse:


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess all Tug  Hyatt Tahoe owners are not around or sold their units?

WOW too bad.


Mail in those votes.


----------



## wilma (Sep 8, 2011)

Carmel85 said:


> Just mailed in my votes today only 14 days till the elections, so all ballots have to arrive it says by the 19th of September.
> 
> 
> Where are all the Hyatt Tahoe owners?
> ...



Still here, own 2 weeks.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sure glad to see a couple of Hyatt Tahoe owners around on TUG. 

7 days left to get in those ballots back up to Tahoe.


----------



## calgal (Sep 10, 2011)

Also still here.


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 12, 2011)

Im sure glad to see a few Hyatt Tahoe here on TUG


7 days to go to election send in those ballots today so they get to Incline Villiage,NV ontime they must arrive by next Monday the 19th.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 13, 2011)

TexasHyattGirl said:


> Joe,
> Here's my platform, the same that I told the nominating committee:
> 
> I will work to keep the fees under $1000.  No special assessments, ever.
> The board needs a woman (with a background in marketing, franchise ownership, management experience who is also an extensive traveler).



Hi Nancy- Thanks for your response. I recently sent in my ballot and voted for you.   Good luck and keep those fees in check. 

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mail those Ballots Today since they have to be at the Incline Village post office by Monday.


----------



## calgal (Sep 27, 2011)

Who won the election?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 27, 2011)

*Sorry Nancy...*

Deleted!! Please remove.


----------



## ivywag (Oct 2, 2011)

*Election*

Who are the board members, now?


----------

